# I Love Alabama



## TurkeyHunter (Jul 29, 2019)

Went up to my family farm this weekend to get 2 Walnut Logs I had salvaged from my cousins farm. After picking them up I went to my place to get a Chinaberry next to the creek. Well it was leaning bad due to the bank shifting and split as I cut it, but luckily it split pretty much down the center so I still have bowl blanks. I loaded it up and went for a walk. I found several good Box elders, Hackberry, Chinaberry, Tulip, and Walnut trees. I even found an Apple Tree. Lots of Sycamore. I knew we had the trees, but did not really pay much attention until recently as to actually how many and the quality. Looks like I might just need to invest in a mill.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 29, 2019)

That first turkey has quite the beard!


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 29, 2019)

Great selection of trees to choose from! Sure like the logs on the trailer! Chuck


----------



## Gdurfey (Jul 29, 2019)

nice way to spend the weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 29, 2019)

Yea that first bird is a good one. Not a thick beard but long.


----------



## TurkeyHunter (Jul 29, 2019)

I hunted that property only once this year. Called in 3 jakes and some hens. Glad to see we have a few longbeards.


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 29, 2019)

Mike, how does the chinaberry do for bowls? Does it need stabilizing? Make some bowls out of those turkeys. Sounds like you have enough wood on the farm to l;ast you a while. Get a sawmill.


----------



## TurkeyHunter (Jul 29, 2019)

Have no idea on how it turns. This is the first Chinaberry tree I have harvested. I looked up the wood on the net and it looks cool so I am going to give it a whirl. I don’t have a good big lathe, just an old Shopsmith that was my father-in-laws. I mounted a piece tonight to rough shape while still green and the dang thing bounced to Smith all over. My saw died so tomorrow I’ll get my big saw out and try to round it some. I’ll post some pictures as I go.

A buddy cut down a 10-11” willow in his yard today and posted he was doing yard work. I went over there and was able to snag a pretty good log. It looks like it could be cool. He also had some what he called hedge so I got some of that too. Not big stuff but it is stuff to try.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 29, 2019)

Yes, keep us posted.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Leroy Blue (Aug 1, 2019)

No Import Or Export Tax’s for you!
Grow your own
And you won’t be Blue!

Leroy Blue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Parks (Aug 13, 2019)

ironman123 said:


> Mike, how does the chinaberry do for bowls? Does it need stabilizing? Make some bowls out of those turkeys. Sounds like you have enough wood on the farm to l;ast you a while. Get a sawmill.


Ray 
Chinaberry turns well. A little open grain (its in the mahogany family) and fast growing but nice brown color. Get an older one with heart wood and no stabilizing needed for bowls. Jim

Reactions: Like 1


----------

